

Microsoft hires 14-year-old Modern Warfare 2 server hacker - helwr
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/microsoft-hires-14-year-old-modern-warfare-2-server-hacker-2011069/

======
GBond
One thing that is not really talked about is how Big Corps are probably more
careful about going after geek enthusiast who may violate a gray area of their
IP in fear of angering hacker groups like Anonymous. Now, they would never
admit this publicly but I'd bet the whole PSN thing will cause Corps to at
least think before doing the once knee-jerk reaction thing of sending the
lawyers.

------
cellis
Citation needed. Press release by MSFT please.

